# [Thank you!] CVPCS



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

What's up everyone?

With all this exciting CM4DX news happening in the past couple days, I thought it would be nice if we all took some time to properly thank CVPCS (as well as any other devs who have helped) for his hard work on this project.

CVPCS, I know none of us have any clue how much work you've put into this for us, but I just wanted to give you a huge thank you. I really appreciate what you've done for this community. I can't wait to see what the near future holds for us DX owners. Keep on the lookout for a small donation from myself. I'd also like to encourage everyone else to donate, even if it's just a buck or two. Here is his website. The donate button is at the bottom right.

Again, *thank you.*

Patrick


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

ditto


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Lets just hope that people really appreciate this work and dont blow it off as another ROM. It would be a shame to see posts complaining about broken stuff or bad battery life. lets try and keep 'those' kind of trolls off the streets of RootzWiki


----------



## Snipples007 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, it's absolutely incredible that he did this with the bootloader still locked... according to Twitter, this has been in progress since last August... that's 10 months of hair pulling frustration. He and everyone who worked towards giving us this deserves a massive thank you and at least a beer or two from everyone who owns a Droid X.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mjd515 (Jun 14, 2011)

i donated and wrote him a note about how im sorry i couldnt give more and how im so appreciative of all the hard work he has done for us


----------



## Team MagnaM0d (Jun 13, 2011)

He really does deserve all of our thanks! He has been working on this since at least August of last year. I can't say I would work on anything for that long...


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes big thanks goes out to him..

This is definitely something worth donating for!


----------



## Asharad (Jun 13, 2011)

He has my thanks, and I had never heard of CM until this week. It sounds awesome!


----------



## ChaosX (Jun 7, 2011)

He definitely has my thanks. And beer money will be sent, as soon as I flash over to CM7. Can't wait for this one!!


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

Indeed from a DX user and Android newb who's heard so much about CM awesomeness, I'm thankful that with some luck and a ton of work I might finally get to see some cyanogenmod goodness on my phone.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaiBoy02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I will donate as I can but would also like to thank the devs for ALL their hardwork and say that I truely appreciate their blood sweat and tears!


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73 (Jun 14, 2011)

I know myself and others have ever been salivating for some CM7 love on the dx for a long time, many thanks to everyone who has helped on this project!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## evams (Jun 11, 2011)

Props! Thanks! - Looking forwarding to this. I've heard a lot about Cyanogen....now we can see if for ourselves. thanks again!


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

+1 Thanks for all that you do. It doesn't go unnoticed.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

IM so excited lol the update notification is getting annoying I went back to stock last night waiting for this to release great job CVPCS

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chacen.droid (Jun 11, 2011)

IRONMatt said:


> Lets just hope that people really appreciate this work and dont blow it off as another ROM. It would be a shame to see posts complaining about broken stuff or bad battery life. lets try and keep 'those' kind of trolls off the streets of RootzWiki


Word. Ive had an X in my pocket since launch and I really like the way this community is shaping up.

Unfortunately those kinds of things are inevitable with inexperienced users that havnt been around for all the trials and tribulations (need I mention the great bootloader hoax of 2012) that got the DX community to this point. The only thing we can do is try our best to educate those users on what a huge milestone CM4DX is, and why its such a big deal.

*steps off of soapbox* haha

Past all of that, THANK YOU to cvpcs and all the devs that stuck with the X and continued to sweat it out even when things looked so dim, I can't wait to see where the DX community goes from here, its gonna be F'ing awesome!


----------



## FlyingPenguin (Jun 13, 2011)

I wish I had more to donate, but I can throw a few chips in at the very very least.

CVPCS, thanks SO much for your work. I've been following the whole process for a while, and it's incredible how much you've accomplished, and even being able to stick with it that long. Thanks to you, I can finally taste some delicious CM7 on my phone, something I thought i'd never be able to do. I'm with everyone else, the DX community is only going to get better from here!


----------



## rickkane (Jun 14, 2011)

A big thanks for everything so far, and a donation when I can flash the rom onto my X!!


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Have to tip my hat to cvpcs, lots of nay sayers and haters saying it wasn't gonna happen yet he pushed through and look now.

Have to say I'm very interested in seeing it in action


----------



## droydhead (Jun 13, 2011)

Tipping my hat as well.







It's just amazing how fast all of this is happening. I know it took him a long time to get it to boot.. But as soon as he did, everything seems to be falling into place at a warp speed. You would think it would be months before he got all of the hardware working. Awesome!

Moto might be unlocking the bootloader? I don't even care anymore.. ha!


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes thank you soo much!! This has been something I"ve long awaited and dreamed of, because it's just so beautiful on other phones, and I'm totally stoked for this!!


----------



## cvpcs (Jun 6, 2011)

i just want to say that i really appreciate all of the kind words everyone has been giving!







it makes all of the work seem that much less of a burden ^.^


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya thanks for the perseverance in fighting an uphill battle!


----------



## Elix (Jun 9, 2011)

Adding my Thanks! to this thread. Droid X is my first smart phone so I don't know what I'm missing yet by not running CM7. But everyone is so excited by this release so that has motivated me to drop it on my phone once it comes out. (after carefully following directions) That's a compliment too because a month ago I hadn't even rooted my phone yet. Thank you to this community and several other very similar ones for helping me brave the waters of freedom!


----------



## Raptor912 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks a ton, we go way back, makes all of the trolling worth it, (GEM SERIES FTW) So go sign up and get ready for some serious fun on the Droid X!


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

I would also like to add my thanks to cvpcs. The work he has done is really incredible, and it will breathe new life into my DX. Half the reason I have wanted to get new phones in the last year has been to run CM on them, and now I can be happy with my DX for that much longer! I can't wait to see the awesomeness that will be CM4DX! Thanks cvpcs!

Donation on the way









Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## 3083joe (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the hard work. Keep it up


----------



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! As a CM user on my old Eris, I can appreciate this awesomeness! Props to the steadfast dedication on this project! You will be immortalized forever in the DX community! Cheers! <3


----------



## Adam Metzner (Jun 14, 2011)

I read the write up on how 2nd-init works. Mind blowing! Getting it to work on the DX is one thing, then on top of that getting CM7 to play nice with motos kernel WOW! You sir are getting a few beers on me, Thank you!


----------



## Rh166c (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Cvpcs you are awesome looking to donate when I get my hands on some CM4DX!!!


----------



## DroidSloth (Jun 14, 2011)

Donation sent! I look forward to getting to use this and donating more once I get this running on my device


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks cvpcs for you hard work you put your all into this and now we are seeing great results you keep pushing and never gave up, i honor you with thanks and appreciation . Hope when you are done we can put something together to send you and your family on a nice vacation .


----------



## Sniffle (Jun 14, 2011)

#yearlate 

Before anyone thinks this is negative cvpcs and I are good friends and this is kind of a running joke between he and I 

For people wondering about how many hours he's put in to this... the answer can be approximated with one word.... hundreds... support him well he's earned it


----------



## gunkle (Jun 14, 2011)

CVPCS,
You and a few other devs are the only reason I have a twitter account. Thanks for all you have done. Patiently waiting. Don't let anyone rush you looking forward to trying this

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Asharad (Jun 13, 2011)

gunkle said:


> CVPCS,
> You and a few other devs are the only reason I have a twitter account.


 Same here. I never had a twitter account until CM4DX was announced.


----------



## gunkle (Jun 14, 2011)

Asharad said:


> Same here. I never had a twitter account until CM4DX was announced.


I got mine in august 2010 to follow him and birdman and a few others. Have added a few more but still only use to follow devs. Only "tweets" i have ever made were to enter contests.

Sent from my VEGAn-TAB using Tapatalk


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

THANK YOu!


----------



## mines_01 (Jun 10, 2011)

@CVPCS thank you for the time and effort you have put into this device non-stop. Been following on twitter since original talks of Obsidian were made. Beer fund upped. thanx again.


----------



## djstnick (Jun 16, 2011)

Joined this forum so I could say Thank You! (and to find out where to donate)

Also noticed that the DX forum is where everyone is, wonder why that is?


----------



## IrishT (Jun 17, 2011)

I concur CVPCS!! Thank you thank you thank you!!! I love my DX and its been quite some time since I have had used CyanogenMod (last time was on my old Hero about 2 yrs ago).... It feels soooooo good to be in my old stomping grounds on a device that is a sick as the DX!


----------



## Ezun (Jun 14, 2011)

CVPCS you made my phone feel new again, Thank you! I've been waiting for something to 'break' for the DX. Couldn't be happier - I appreciate all of the time and headaches you've put into this!


----------

